# Help regarding EEA family permit accommodation



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm from India and my wife is Romanian, we got married 4 month back, currently she is in uk and working their from last 3 months. She is staying at shared accommodation. her tendency agreement written that she need to ask her landlord before to bring visitor. So she asked her landlord to provide a letter that she is happy to give me accommodation . She refused. Now my question is does she need to show my accommodation detail / letter from landlord? We have planned to stay on my relative house in uk once I come for few days and than move to a new ranted place.I would really appreciate help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are getting very strict on requirements for residence card and not having suitable accommodation is likely to lead to refusal. You both need to be living with your relative to be acceptable, or in a new place. While prospective housing may be acceptable, it's much better to have something sorted out beforehand.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> They are getting very strict on requirements for residence card and not having suitable accommodation is likely to lead to refusal. You both need to be living with your relative to be acceptable, or in a new place. While prospective housing may be acceptable, it's much better to have something sorted out beforehand.


I'm applying EEA family permit from India for the first time, so is residence card and EEA family permit same ? Sorry if I didn't understood properly. Would appreciate your patience ... And is it necessary for her to show accommodation for me while I apply for EEA family permit?


----------



## papoo112 (Dec 3, 2015)

hello...residence card and EEA family permit are different.you will get EEA family permit for 6 months and then you will apply for another visa for 5 years or depending for how much time they will allow you...on that visa it will be written that you can work there for this visa you have to submit salary slips of yours or your spouse.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

papoo112 said:


> hello...residence card and EEA family permit are different.you will get EEA family permit for 6 months and then you will apply for another visa for 5 years or depending for how much time they will allow you...on that visa it will be written that you can work there for this visa you have to submit salary slips of yours or your spouse.


Hello my question was is it mandatory to show proof of accommodation by my wife ? Coz she is currently in uk in shared accommodation where I can't stay, once I come to uk on EEA family permit I will stay few days on my relative house till we find a house and move on together.. So it is necessary to show proof of accommodation / landlord letter when applying EEA family permit ?


----------



## papoo112 (Dec 3, 2015)

well....i came to italy first brother got my 5 years permit for italy and then applied from here for EEA permit so i had no issue....because me and my spouse are travelling to uk together.i think she must have a accomodation for you in my opinion i am not sure about it....i just told you the difference between EEA FP and residence card


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I've understood your situation perfectly. To get your EEA family permit, as your wife has been in UK longer than 3 months, suitable accommodation available for both of you must be shown. It can be prospective accommodation as you are still in India, but must be something concrete, such as letter from your relative allowing you both to stay, land registry title certificate and council tax or utility bill in the owner's name. Her current accommodation is unlikely to be acceptable.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I've understood your situation perfectly. To get your EEA family permit, as your wife has been in UK longer than 3 months, suitable accommodation available for both of you must be shown. It can be prospective accommodation as you are still in India, but must be something concrete, such as letter from your relative allowing you both to stay, land registry title certificate and council tax or utility bill in the owner's name. Her current accommodation is unlikely to be acceptable.


Hi Joppa , thank you for your kind response. I really appreciate your patience. I have one concern related to your answer. My wife went to uk on August 2015 and till than we are living far away. My relative That is my elder brother lives in uk with his Romanian wife, right now he is a permanent residence holder. If he gives us the letter of accommodation will it arise a question of marriage of convenience ? Our relationship is genuine and we love each other very much, we have proof of daily conversation (viber) . Still I have concern that will they doubt if my elder brother going to help with letter ? And my second question is as we are almost 5 month far away from each other will it be difficult to convince the ECO that our relationship is genuine? Kindly suggest how to prepare for the situation if my brother is going to help with accommodation letter ..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Accommodation being provided by your brother is fine - a lot of people do it from families and relatives.
You just have to supply sufficient evidence of a genuine, subsisting relationship through communications, trips to each other, joint financial responsibility, etc. A lot of couples have to live apart and 5 months is nothing in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Accommodation being provided by your brother is fine - a lot of people do it from families and relatives.
> You just have to supply sufficient evidence of a genuine, subsisting relationship through communications, trips to each other, joint financial responsibility, etc. A lot of couples have to live apart and 5 months is nothing in the greater scheme of things.


Thank you for your kind reply Joppa . The ducments which I'm submitting are, my wife(EEA) national payslip, bankstatement, employer letter, her divorce certificate, our marriage certificate (Apostil and in English) my payslip, her invitation letter, my brothers accommodation letter along with council tax bills, viber conversation, Facebook chat, call log, photo together also including 86 pics from our marriage along with lawyer, mom, family members , our travel ticket to London when first meet, also our ticket to village for marriage together... Did I missed something ? 

Can you please help us out with EEA national invitation letter.. One request is kindly keep the thread open till I get the visa. 
Thanks alot for your patience and help...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

86 pictures are too many. About 20 maximum. You don't need your payslip.
The letter only needs to state she is in UK exercising EU treaty right and requests EEA family permit to be issued to you so that you can join her.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> 86 pictures are too many. About 20 maximum. You don't need your payslip.
> The letter only needs to state she is in UK exercising EU treaty right and requests EEA family permit to be issued to you so that you can join her.


Thank you very much for your response. I appreciate your patience, I have one question regarding the same. Does she need to mention one hat letter where we meet when we meet, her back ground story? And so on? . Should I submit another letter as an applicant or not ? 

Kind regards.....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not in her letter, but in a separate covering letter. You can attach a letter too.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Not in her letter, but in a separate covering letter. You can attach a letter too.


Thank you for your guide Joppa. I'm going to apply next week. My only concern is I'm giving the screenshots of our viber conversation .. Now on daily basis we do many text and also we make calls , how many conversation should I give per week ? Coz she left on July , since July till now I have more than 1000 page conversation .. Can you please suggest.. Also I'm giving the detail screenshot of call logs


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa, a quick question, on Thursday I'm going to submit my documents.. About conversation I did 4 conversation screenshot each month,, I want d to show some receipt of money gram through which my wife use to help me financially, so can I give that or will it make my application looks weak., I do appreciate your patience and hope to get a reply soon..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Screenshots are fine, provided they don't come to more than 15-20 pages.
I don't think you need evidence of money transfers.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Screenshots are fine, provided they don't come to more than 15-20 pages.
> I don't think you need evidence of money transfers.


Thank you Joppa for your kind reply.. You are very helpful and kind person.. I want d to give the receipt to show coz I hard it's better to show joint account or financial support between spouse. So will it be an issue if I show my financial ties with my wife.. That was my concern . I'm kinda nervous and want to give all detail to prove our relationship is legit, I read about refusal and I get more nervous, I'm sorry.  if I give the detail of my wife supporting me financially will it weak my case ? Or is good ... Thanks Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Each application is unique and is looked at holistically. So don't just do something because someone else has done it. Think systematically and logically.


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Each application is unique and is looked at holistically. So don't just do something because someone else has done it. Think systematically and logically.


Hi Joppa, just for an update, today I got my EEA family permit ,. I'm very much happy !


----------



## tony_portugal (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi n70amu,

So how did you sort out the accommodation part?


----------



## n70amu (Dec 2, 2015)

tony_portugal said:


> Hi n70amu,
> 
> So how did you sort out the accommodation part?


My brother gave a letter that we will be staying with them till we find a suitable accommodation. He has 6 bedroom house and they are only 3 members, so it was well accepted. also he gave his council tax bill


----------

